# Is it ok for my Hedgehog to eat live ants?



## Emma_Grace (Dec 28, 2011)

The type you find in the garden for example?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

i wouldnt just because you have no idea what they could have gotten into outside.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You shouldn't offer any wild-caught insects to your hedgehog. They could have parasites in them, or they could have chemicals, pesticides, etc. that they're carrying on them too, that isn't affecting them or just hasn't affected them yet. I also wouldn't feed ants anyway because with how resilient they are, I feel like they could bite the hedgie's tongue while the hedgie is trying to chew/swallow them. I remember a friend who was dared to eat an ant once had it bite his tongue when he put it in his mouth. :roll:


----------

